# Microwave - do you own one



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

After reading an article about plant grow with water versus water that had been microwaved - and the effects on the plant - we ditched our microwave.

It takes longer to heat left overs but what the heck my grandmother heated everything on the stove top


----------



## weatherman (Aug 5, 2016)

So why would you microwave water before watering your plants? Someone is smoking entirely to much of a certain plant...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I use rainwater in my plants from a roof collection system, why would I microwave it?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Would you care to clarify the water verses water?

What is relative in this related to food warming?

I have been using them since Amana put the first commercial one on the market over 50 years ago.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

weatherman said:


> So why would you microwave water before watering your plants? Someone is smoking entirely to much of a certain plant...


Dude, really... most people would not microwave water before using it on their plants.... they did it to show that the microwave does something to the water that causes plants to be less health then with tap water or boiled water...

now before you ask your next questions... they let the water cool before putting it on the plants

and - it is called experimenting!!!!!!!! they same reason they they give mice drugs OH MY, WHO WOULD GIVE DRUGS TO MICE


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, so let me get this straight, you read ONE article and stop using your microwave?

I guess you are easily led.

Tell me what happened to the water?


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

Tossed the micro awhile ago and never looked back. My brother in law was in my kitchen last week wanting to warm up leftovers and asked where my microwave was. Told him we don't have one, the look on his face still makes me laugh.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Would you care to clarify the water verses water?
> 
> What is relative in this related to food warming?
> 
> I have been using them since Amana put the first commercial one on the market over 50 years ago.


The plants water with microwave water did worse then tap and boiled water...


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

Tossed mine mostly because nothing ever tasted the same after a session. Just like the old fashioned way I guess.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> OK, so let me get this straight, you read ONE article and stop using your microwave?
> 
> I guess you are easily led.
> 
> Tell me what happened to the water?


Yep just one article poorly written by a low information voter!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Linedog said:


> Tossed mine mostly because nothing ever tasted the same after a session. Just like the old fashioned way I guess.


Yep, chicken is horrible, bread is nasty, hamburger taste different..

the extra few inutes heating over the stove top is worth it


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> The plants water with microwave water did worse then tap and boiled water...


You answered nothing here.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Microwaved water doesn't kill plants. 
MythBusters Episode 212: DO Try This at Home?

That is all.


----------



## weatherman (Aug 5, 2016)

Plants Lives Matter! Microwave water bad.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm too lazy to look it up, but they do put off a remarkable amount of radiation within a few feet radius while they're running. We use ours, but I did go for a few years without. We'll all die anyway, I'd rather do it without waiting that extra minute to heat up my water.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Dude, really... most people would not microwave water before using it on their plants.... they did it to show that the microwave does something to the water that causes plants to be less health then with tap water or boiled water...
> 
> now before you ask your next questions... they let the water cool before putting it on the plants
> 
> and - it is called experimenting!!!!!!!! they same reason they they give mice drugs OH MY, WHO WOULD GIVE DRUGS TO MICE


So just where did you read this article - do you have a link for it?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Read a report about a Russian experiment on this subject years ago. They came to the same conclusion; microwaved water was not good for plants.

I can't understand why that would be the case. What could microwaves do to water that would make it unsafe?

Still, we don't have a microwave. Food doesn't taste as good and Wifey doesn't need it. She is the most amazing cook (oughta be called a chef) I've ever met. She finds them to be an offense. :vs_laugh:

Do they destroy or diminish the nutritional value of feed any more than regular heating? I don't know, but I still don't think they are necessary.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Actually this was run by the fine folks at snoopes

Microwaved Water ? See What It Does to Plants : snopes.com

M&M nice to seeyou are back and in rare form


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Actually this was run by the fine folks at snoopes
> 
> Microwaved Water ? See What It Does to Plants : snopes.com
> 
> M&M nice to seeyou are back and in rare form


While looking for your answer, I saw Snopes weighed in on it. I didn't bother to click the link. They have been outed as a couple who are very left-winged, and many of their "findings" have been proved false.

Found this on Natural News. I trust that site. Here is the article:
Microwaved water kills plant in home grown experiment - NaturalNews.com

Does this mean I am convinced? Not by a long shot. It means I don't even trust sites I trust.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Electrolytes. It's what plants crave.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

From a chemical point of view, pure H2O is pure H2O, whether is has been rained, spent time in the ocean mixed with salt, or arrived on earth by comet. BUT... Microwaving water heats it, and drives out dissolved gases such as O2 and CO2. So, there IS a difference.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> From a chemical point of view, pure H2O is pure H2O, whether is has been rained, spent time in the ocean mixed with salt, or arrived on earth by comet. BUT... Microwaving water heats it, and drives out disolved gases such as O2 and CO2. So, there IS a difference.


For us unwashed masses; is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> For us unwashed masses; is that a good thing or a bad thing?


Who knows? Worth looking at, however, experimentally.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> From a chemical point of view, pure H2O is pure H2O, whether is has been rained, spent time in the ocean mixed with salt, or arrived on earth by comet. BUT... Microwaving water heats it, and drives out dissolved gases such as O2 and CO2. So, there IS a difference.


Heating it over a fire does the same thing. If you want your water to return to its original state after its heated, just pour it back and forth between two containers to oxygenate it.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't trust any water dinosaurs once pissed in it.

2 microwaves in our house and been using various microwaves since 1970. I try to keep them clean and I don't stand anywhere
near them when they are on! I also limit cooking anything in plastic.

My pharmacist friend tried the water test and found the same results his plants didn't care for microwave water.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I have not owned a microvave since 2002. Scoff if you will, but I have been healthier since that time.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

my wife uses that damn thing , I hate it .


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Dude I'm looking for a new microwave where'd you toss it?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

You hear refrigerators are bad - old ice boxes are better - so says the wives that keep the ice delivery man longer than necessary ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> From a chemical point of view, pure H2O is pure H2O, whether is has been rained, spent time in the ocean mixed with salt, or arrived on earth by comet. BUT... Microwaving water heats it, and drives out dissolved gases such as O2 and CO2. So, there IS a difference.


I am no chemist, but, is it not electrolysis that converts water into the composite gases?

If you take out the o2 it all reverts back to a gas from what I understand, then again chem. was not my best subject.

That is why I stayed with ME.

Hell, It may change into Deuterium oxide!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

How am I supposed to make popcorn and heat up cold coffee without a microwave.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Popcorn on the stove is soooo much better. But I definitely use my microwave for heating leftovers, cooking potatoes and rice, and apparently blowing up butter (big mess!). I'm sure they are going to kill us, like most everything else in this world...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

dmet said:


> Popcorn on the stove is soooo much better. But I definitely use my microwave for heating leftovers, cooking potatoes and rice, and apparently blowing up butter (big mess!). I'm sure they are going to kill us, like most everything else in this world...


I agree it is much better tasting to make it on the stove. I also know what a mess the boys make when they make it on the stove.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Auntie said:


> How am I supposed to make popcorn and heat up cold coffee without a microwave.


Get you a Yeti insulated cup and you will no have cold coffee.

Ur on ur own with the popcorn !


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Staring at the at the TV and using a cell phone is hazardous to your health also.

Heard crossing the road was also.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I have it on good authority that you can drink microwaved water, watch TV, and talk on cellphones, and be UNHARMED, if you just stare at the horizon for 2-4 hours per day.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Keep your microwave, they make a decent faraday cage I have been told.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have used Microwaves for years with no ill effects.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Water doesn't contain many electrolytes.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I got my hand microwaved one day, not in a conventional oven though.

I had my hand on an exposed waveguide on the nose of an airplane (no dish), 

someone turned the system on inside, may have not been shutoff, came up when the master was turned on..

I got an RF burn right through the palm of my hand, to this day it still aches, and there is a hard spot like a callous where it hit.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is a fantastic article with science studies

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2010/05/18/microwave-hazards.aspx


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

It's really pretty simple, folks.....

Microwaving removes all the nutrients, kills beneficial bacteria, neutralizes dissolved solids as well as minerals in the water. What you end up putting on your plants then is completely sterilized water that has no beneficial value except for watering.

Tap water from city water is also damaging to plants due to the chlorine and flouride added to the water...and plants don't like it.

Even Reverse Osmosis systems can remove too many minerals to be healthy for plants. It's why RO companies usually offer a re-mineralization filter option to add back the "good" minerals that have been earlier removed.

Using Microwave boiled water on your plants should have no effect if you are using other things with it, like finished compost, worm castings, and other amendments that add minerals, beneficial bacteria and fungi to your soil. (Not chemical fertilizers...though they should also work, but will kill your soil....and probably YOU in the end)


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Here is a fantastic article with science studies
> 
> The Hidden Hazards Of Microwave Cooking


You literally cannot escape being irradiated by RF energy today. Transmitters are everywhere, microwave ovens, cell phones and towers, TVs, wifi. Our civilization as a whole produces as much radio frequency energy as a small star.

The good news is that it's not ionizing radiation. You are probably receiving more harmful radiation from the bananas on your kitchen countertop and the bricks in your house than you do from your microwave.

http://chemistry.about.com/b/2011/07/10/bananas-are-radioactive.htm


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

other than what sitting elf stated --I believe the issue is pointing to use a microwave and get radiation or something- what a person does not know about the test done on the plants -did they use the same type soil and other factors were they exactly the same? same amount of sun for the same amount of time? were they even the same type of plants? because water only hydrates the plants not provide them with nutrients it only helps them get the nutrients from the soil in a hydraulic lift kind of way also sunlight provides plants with way more energy do to a chemical called chlorophyll maybe? And well like everything some plants need more water than others.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I own a microwave but make sure that I never go near it ....... I just yell out, "Hey Honey, can you warm up a plate of ...........".


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> I am no chemist, but, is it not electrolysis that converts water into the composite gases?
> 
> If you take out the o2 it all reverts back to a gas from what I understand, then again chem. was not my best subject.
> 
> ...


The oxygen being removed is dissolved O2, not part of the oxygen bonded to hydrogen making up the water. It is the air the fish breath using their gills.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Get you a Yeti insulated cup and you will no have cold coffee.
> 
> Ur on ur own with the popcorn !


Ditch the $40 Yeti and get the $10 Walmart brand. It actually tests better and is much cheaper.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

Gunn said:


> Keep your microwave, they make a decent faraday cage I have been told.


They are only good against microwave frequencies. Above and below that they do nothing.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

jdbushcraft said:


> Ditch the $40 Yeti and get the $10 Walmart brand. It actually tests better and is much cheaper.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I have both and the Walmart stuff is junk.

Add: I don't want to sound rude so I will explain. The bottoms come off the Walmart brand stuff or water gets on there and you can't get it out......and that's nasty.

I appreciate you trying to save me some coin but I've been down that road.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I have both and the Walmart stuff is junk.
> 
> Add: I don't want to sound rude so I will explain. The bottoms come off the Walmart brand stuff or water gets on there and you can't get it out......and that's nasty.
> 
> I appreciate you trying to save me some coin but I've been down that road.


Chicom for sure. Try a brand called RTIC, made in Texas by illegals!

www.rticcoolers.com


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Chicom for sure. Try a brand called RTIC, made in Texas by illegals!
> 
> www.rticcoolers.com


Now Slippy you know that it is illegal to hire illegals. No company would ever do that, especially one in Texas.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Now Slippy you know that it is illegal to hire illegals. No company would ever do that, especially one in Texas.


Drats...Busted again!

But seriously, my Son1 gave me an RTIC tumbler, looks just like the ZETI and other coy cat tumblers and the thing works great. It held ice for over 24 hours and probably longer but I tossed the old ice and put new ice in it.

https://www.rticcoolers.com/shop/drinkware/tumblers/RTIC-Tumbler-20-oz


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm very " into " insulated containers. 

I enjoy the Kleen Kanteen brand stuff. I'll try any damn thing........

I like the Yeti over the nose insulated bottles. The mouth is wide so it goes over your nose when you drink and the edges are rolled not sharp. Easy to fit ice. 

The Kleen Kanteen edges are rolled but the mouth is narrow. Hard to fit big chunks of ice in there.

I'm no fan boy of Yeti but they do make a nice cup and bottle

Their ice chests are deceiving, they look big from outside but the interior dimensions are a lot smaller plus they are damn heavy when filled. I have a couple of them but to be honest, I don't use them much. I have a small igloo marine ice chest that works perfect for day trips. Overnight trips or for several days I get the yeti out with some dry ice.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Now Slippy you know that it is illegal to hire illegals. No company would ever do that, especially one in Texas.


The lady who cooked this is probably illegal as you can get........ Ima tell her that if they try to deport her that I'll hide her in my guest house......


----------



## GodnGunsGal (Aug 25, 2016)

I've been staring at mine for a long time with suspicion. Might have to ditch it soon!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

GodnGunsGal said:


> I've been staring at mine for a long time with suspicion. Might have to ditch it soon!


Film it when you finally ditch it.

Thanks


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

GodnGunsGal said:


> I've been staring at mine for a long time with suspicion. Might have to ditch it soon!


Hey!! Well I like God, Guns, Gals, and violent attacks against evil technology. Might even like you too!

Since this was your first post ....... Tell us a little about you and why you want to be amongst us ....... If you dare.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I don't have a microwave. But it's not because I give a rats backside about health, it's just because I can't run one off my inverter easily. Plus I don't have room.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Academy sports has the 640z big Yeti Rambler bottles on sale for 60 bucks flat. 

They are worth it at that price if you use it.

Looks like it may only be in stores. Check your local store.

Trying to order an Rtic one like slipdawg advised on but their website payment thing is broke. I'll do a comparison test that you guys can trust.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

$60 for a bottle you can't even boil water in?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

weatherman said:


> So why would you microwave water before watering your plants? Someone is smoking entirely to much of a certain plant...


It's a demonstration what the microwave does. A microwave uses a contraption called a magnetron which is essentially a miniature radar that produces RF radiation. Remember when microwaves first came out, the Amana Radarange? These radio waves heat & cook the food but tests show that in the process, most vitamins and other nutrients are destroyed (more so than by boiling or convection heating).

When I was in the Navy I helped a fellow in my shop work on his SPS-37 air search radar system. At full power, if a seagull flew in sequence with the sweep of the antenna and we were at full power, the gull would drop dead out of the air in just a few seconds. Not good to do that to your food either. :vs_lol:


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Early microwaves also used to leak rf radiation like a sieve around the door. Doctors would tell pacemaker patients to stay away from them. I think the rf seal is much better now.


----------



## Gypsywitch (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok, I haven't actually read through the entire thread, but I read the article a few years ago, and decided to try the experiment. the plant that I watered with microwaved water died within two weeks. I very rarely use my microwave now. Mostly for easy stuff that already has terrible nutritional value ☺


----------

